# Avis iPad 4éme Génération



## ZeChef (7 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour a tous 
J'aurai voulu avoir des avis de ceux qui on acheté le nouvel iPad (4) 
1 : La batterie se charge t'elle plus rapidement que sur le 3 grâce au nouveau chargeur 12w
2 : L'autonomie est elle meilleur ?
3 : Le processeur plus puissant a t'il un réel avantage aujourd'hui comparé a l'iPad 3 ?
Merci de vos commentaires


----------



## bricbroc (7 Novembre 2012)

Espérons qu'un modèle sera vendu et que l'heureux possesseur passera par ici...
Car pour l'instant c'est pas la bousculade pour le feedback


----------



## will0ose (7 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir zechef, Je peux te donner mon avis car depuis vendredi 2 novembre j'ai reçu mon iPad 4 16gb blanc pour remplacer mon iPad 1. 


1: d'après les tests 1h30 de moins que l'iPad 3 d'après igeneration
2: l'autonomie par rapport à mon iPad 1 a augmenté de 2 heures environ mais bon tout dépend de la manière dont Tu te sers de l'iPad Pour ma part je joue énormément à de beaux beaux bien gourmand de gameloft, surf , mail, push et pas mal de FaceTime et Ma batterie dure 13h à 14h contre 11ou12h pour l'iPad 1.
3: Je ne peux te parler que de ma propre expérience par rapport à l'iPad 1, La vitesse est stupéfiante c'est fluide ultrarapide très agréable, un jeux comme asphalt 7  qui a été mis a jour pour l'ipad 4 rend les textures incroyable. Et surtout par rapport à l'iPad 1 l'écran Retina est superbe.


----------



## Tox (7 Novembre 2012)

bricbroc a dit:


> Espérons qu'un modèle sera vendu et que l'heureux possesseur passera par ici...
> Car pour l'instant c'est pas la bousculade pour le feedback



J'ai commandé le mien... Je dois faire preuve de patience... Mais des que je l'ai, je donnerai un retour.


----------



## bricbroc (7 Novembre 2012)

Ok, merci de ces quelques infos 
Mon iPad1 commence à sérieusement trainer la patte car il fait partie des 1er modèles.
J'envisage donc de la changer d'ici la fin de l'année, d'où ma présence sur ce fil


----------



## will0ose (8 Novembre 2012)

Tu as bien raison j'ai réussi à vendre mon iPad 1 quelques heures avant la keynote j'étais bien content . Entre le 1 et le 4 c'est le jour et la nuit Tu vas t'amuser


----------



## ZeChef (8 Novembre 2012)

Merci a tous pour vos commentaires !
Je pense que je vais rester avec mon iPad 3 , je n'ai pas vraiment l'impression que j'y gagnerais beaucoup a passer au 4 !
Par contre je vais acheter un chargeur 12w pour accélérer le temps de rechargement !


----------



## Larme (8 Novembre 2012)

Le test d'iGen a été rendu depuis hier soir


----------



## christo-67 (13 Novembre 2012)

Je m'en suis payer un le 2 aussi ... C'est mon premier iPad 


Et j'ai crée un topic ou ne disait que jen avait un fallait pas hésiter à m'envoyait un MP ^^ si tu avait des question j'aurais répondue avec grand plaisir 

Je peut pas comparée au 3 mai le chargeur 12watt marche pas mal^^
Faudrait que je vois jouet celui de l'once à ma copine pour comparée mai lui a un cellulaire .


Moi je trouve ;


qu'il ne chauffe pas du tout ! 
Que ça arrache bien ! 
J'ai 30 mega en wifi grâce à mon beau routeur netgear ( wndr4500) bref le wifi double band suit bien
Je le lâche cazi plus et quand c'est pas moi qui l'ai c'est ma copine qui me le braque ...


Le MacBookpro et remiser au placard j'ai envié de dire ^^ enfin il me sert de chargeur la nuit ... Je préfère charger à l'usb que au 12watt c'est lieu pour la batterie je pense après si je dort pas&#263;est 12watt



Bref si tu a la moindre question hésiter pas ...

Mai je pense que si tu a un 3 sa vaut pas le coup de le changer à moin que tu arrive bien a le revendre et pas trop rajouter au bout !


----------



## Tox (13 Novembre 2012)

1. Le nouvel adaptateur 12 volt est un plus. Cela se ressent particulièrement lorsqu'on charge pendant qu'on utilise l'iPad. 

2. A mon sens, l'autonomie est la même. 

3. Aujourd'hui non, mais demain ? 

A noter que le nouveau connecteur est vraiment plus simple à manipuler (mais il n'était pas difficile de faire mieux).


----------



## bricbroc (15 Novembre 2012)

Voilà je viens de recevoir le mien.
Le passage du 1 au 4 est vraiment un plus indéniable


----------

